# Configuring X - using HAL



## balanga (Sep 3, 2014)

After reading this page http://www.x.org/wiki/XorgHAL/, I'm a bit confused whether HAL should still be used for configuring X. Not sure which version of Xorg is used by FreeBSD at the moment.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2014)

By default it's turned on and enabled. But even if support for HAL is built-in you can still turn it off and not use it. I do believe most of us build Xorg without HAL support. So it's mostly up to you if you want to use it or not. Both options are available on FreeBSD.


----------

